# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shqiptar?

## Albo

Edhe perse eshte hapur disa here si teme ne forum, une mendoj se kjo teme eshte aktuale ne cdo kohe, ne cdo vend dhe per cdo shqiptar qe e do vendin e tij dhe popullin e tij te nje gjaku.

Nuk mendoj se eshte nje pyetje e thjeshte pasi kerkon nje njohje te gjere te historise, kultures e tradites tone kombetare. Kerkon qe te kesh medituar per identitetin shqiptar dhe si ju gjeni veten ne kete identitet. Kerkon te kesh nje vizion dhe nje aspirate per te ardhmen tone si komb.

Pyetjet qe une mendoj do te ndihmojne ne kete meditim te perbashket jane:

- Cfare na dallon ne shqiptaret nga popujt e tjere?

- Cfare na bashkon si shqiptare, edhe pse flasim ne dialekte, kemi besime fetare te ndryshme, kemi bindje politike te ndryshme, vijme nga krahina te ndryshme?

- A eshte historia jone kombetare nje burim inspirimi dhe krenarie, apo nje histori qe le shume pak vend per tu krenuar?

- Cilet jane heronjte tuaj kombetare dhe ne hapat e cilit shqiptar te madh ju deshironi te ecni?

- Si e shprehni ju dashurine per vendin tuaj?

- Si e shprehni ju dashurine per njeri-tjetrin si shqiptare?

- Si ju ben te ndiheni fakti qe jeni shqiptar?

Qellimi i kesaj teme nuk eshte debati por hedhja ne forum e meditimeve dhe mendimeve te plota qe gjithesecili prej jush ka bere ne kete teme paksa te gjere, por qe ne te njejten kohe meriton nje vemendje te vecante nga te gjithe ne.

Ju ftoj qe te meditoni dhe te hidhni mendimet tuaja te plota mbi kete teme. Ne kete menyre gezoni nje mundesi qe te lexoheni nga bashkeatdhetaret dhe ne te njejten kohe te lexoni ato qe bashkeatdhetaret e tjere kane per te shprehur.

Albo

----------


## une jam Z...

Nuk e di nqs po parafrazoj qarte apo jo po Samuel Huntington ne librin e tij "Clash of civilizations" thote:
"Njeriu kur do te formoje identitetin e tij, kerkon se cfare nuk do qe te jete, dhe ate e gjen tek armiku i tij"
Ndoshta ne nuk mund ta dime mire se cfare jemi po besoj se e dime shume se cfare nuk duam qe te jemi.

----------


## shkodrani108

Shqiperia, nuk e kuptoj perse mburrem me te. 
Mburrem me legjenden e Dorentines dhe Konstandinin, me faktin qe ne na rriten duke na ushqyer deshiren per te qene te virtytshem,te beses dhe atdhedashes. 
Konstandini u ngrit nga varri qe te mbante fjalen, une duhet qe te bej dicka te tille, te mbaja fjalen time. 
E cthem une; tani nuk dua te keme lidhje fare me Shqiperine. Nuk eshte me ajo Shqipria qe dua une. Se njohe me
Zemra me dridhet tek i shruaj keto fjale. Ja, jam ne mergim, dhe pse? Sepse Shqiperia atdheu im me perzuri. As 18 vjet nuk i kisha kur u largova per ne Itali. Kalova dite dhe muaj duke menduar vetem per Shqiperine time te dashur por nje "urrejtje" me lindi ne zemer per vendin tim per bashkeatdhetaret e mi.
Ndoshta kjo eshte normale, jam jetim pa atdhe dhe ndihem i vetem ketu italiani   me thote`albanese di merda`
Nejse por ja tani jam ketu  dhe kam mundesi qe te shprehem dhe hedh ne kete leter ato qe ndjej, kete barre qe me rendon. Une mburrem me Shqiperine por dhe e urrej.
Kalojne shume dite, shkoj ne Shqiperi dhe nuk e njohe nuk njoh askend, nuk me njeh askush. Ndjehem i huaj ne vendin tim.
Dhe ja tani jam ketu dhe ndihem i pa shprese..si mund te bej nje vend tjeter atdheun tim. 
Une ika, iken dhe shoket e mi, atje ngelen femite,ata qe nuk paten mundesi te ikin dhe prinderit tane qe shtyjne ditet vetem me kujtimin tone.
Arsimi po shkojn cdo dite e me kec dhe asnjeri nuk kujtohet se nje vend pa arsim eshte i humbur. 
Cpo te ndodh keshtu Shqiperi?
Kush po te shkaterron keshtu?
Po udhehiqesh nga njerez qe nuk e kane idene se cfare do te thote te jesh  udheheqes dhe ac me teper te jesh shqipetar, njerez egoist qe nuk jane larg pames.Ne Shqiperi ka edhe te mire ka edhe nga ato qe mundohen te jene shqiptar por...nuk bejne asgje,jane te pa fuqishem. Jane te pa fajshem.
A ka te ardhme per nje komb i cili nuk ka rini?  gjak? Nuk them nuk ka te rinj ne Shqiperi, por them qe nuk ka te rinj te cilet kane nje plan per jeten. Nuk ju ve faj atyre qe jane atje sepse te perjetuarit eshte me e nevojshme se sa nje plan, dhe nuk mund te shikojne mbi problemet qe kane. 
Cfare duhet bere?  Nuk e di. E di, por nuk dua te marr permbi mua pergjegjesine. E di qe ne qe ikem duhet te kthehemi dhe te investojme ato qe kemi fituar, njohurite, diturine, pervojen, edukaten. Por, a eshte Shqiperia ne gjendje te na mirepres ne? A ia vlen qe te`sakrifikojme` jeten tone dhe te kthehemi. 
Shqiperia eshte atdhe im por ne fakt eshte bere njke lope per mafien dhe nje Sahar per njerezit e ndershem.
Dilema: Te rri ne kete dhe te huaj dhe si i huaj te poshterohem dhe te jetoj jeten time duke thene qe ky eshte fati im apo te kthehem e te jetoj ne adheun tim ndoshta edhe si i huaj, por ne dheun tim vec...
Une ngre shume pyetje ne kete leter dhe hap shume diskutime por thjesht po i hedh ne leter sepse dua te mos i ngre ne kurriz por te merrem me to. Dua te gjej nje zgjidhje. 
Valle ndihet njeri tjeter keshtu si une?????!!!!

Kush ka pare peshkataret qe gjuajne me rrjeta ?Dine se kur eshte kohe vere ata dhe 2-3 vete munden te shtrijne rrjeten bregut ne det ne thellesi deri tek gjoksi e ta mbledhin e pastaj ate qe kapin e ndajne barabar mes njeri-tjetrit, kur eshte dimer veshtirsohet puna.Te terheqesh rrjeten ne ujin akull nuk  eshte e lehte kjo kerkon me shume njerez , natyrisht peshku pastaj do ndahet ne me shume njerez dhe do i bjeri me pak peshk gjithsecilit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Besniku

I nderuari shkodran,
Nuk jam nga shqiperia e sotme, jam i lindur ne Tetove ne te ashtu-quajturen Maqedoni, dhe ndoshta nuk e kuptoj mire situaten tende, por edhe une jam jasht vendlindjes, dhe ate jam qe 11 vjet ne amerike. Por deri sot nuk e kisha ndëdjuar dikend prej trojeve tona te thoshte se ndihet "pa atdhe".  Kushtet ekonomike apo akademike i kan çuar shum shqiptare që të shkojn jasht vendlindjes por kjo nuk do te thote se atdheu te perzuri.  Ti bile e ke nji shtet edhe pse i varfur eshte bujar, dhe nuk ke si une sllave apo grek qe te nderhyn me gjuhen tende, me traditen tende, me te drejten tende te jesh shqiptar.  Ne si popull shqiptar e kemi nji identitet me te fort ne tere boten edhe pse ndoshta kemi hekur ma shume edhe se ebrejt prej kohes kur Iliria u pushtua.  Jam dakort me ty kur thua se pasi qe ta mbarojm studimin jasht vendit apo te kemi suksese pak ne jete duhet qe te kthehemi prap ne atdheun tone.  Une i mbarova studimet universitare tash, punova pak dhe me ne fund vendosa qe te kthehem prap ne vendlindje dhe te mundohem qe femijt tone te mos ndjehen se duhet me ikur prej atdheut per kushte me te mira.  Jam optimist se shqiptaret e te ashtu-quajtures Maqedoni do te ken suksese ne kete fushe.  Une jam i mendimit se ne si shqiptar duhet qe te perpuqemi sa me fort qe shumica e trojeve shqiptare te bashkohen, dhe besoj se ma mire mund ta kemi jeten ather.  Disat ndoshta do te me thonin se kjo pune nuk eshte reale dhe nuk eshte leht, bile disat edhe nuk e duan bashkimin, por une jam prap optimist, se nuk e meritojm te jemi te coptuar.  Mos u brengos shume dhe ke shprese, nese prap ndjehesh i huaj ne vendin tuaj, nuk ka vend tjeter qe do te ndjehesh ndryshe por je i mireseardhur te vish ne tetove, do te mundohemi sa ma shume qe te mos ndjehesh i huaj.

----------


## Puhiza

Keto qe thua t'i student mund t'i thote cdo njeri qe i perket nje kombi tjeter, italiani, turku, gjermani, etj etj etj 

Duhet te kete dicka tjeter qe na ben te quhemi shqiptare, apo jo?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ALBA

Shqipetaret dhe si cdo popull tjeter  i botes kan te keqijat dhe te mirat e veta..Duke lexuar historin e popullit tim ,them qe kemi qene nje popull me kulture e tradita,ku besa dhe bujaria nuk i kan mungur Shqipetarit nder shekuj,kete bese e bujari te shqipetarit ,e lexon dhe neper liteteratura te shkrimtareve me emer ne bote.

Cfare na dallon ne shqiptaret nga popujt e tjere?

Ne, shqiptaret dallohemi  nga  mostoleranca, inati, kokefortesia, sedra e semurë, urrejtja ndaj njeri-tjetrit, etj. Ne, nga natyra, jemi pak si shume temperamente dhe nervoze. 
Sjemi sa duhet zemrgjere qe te falim gabimet e te tjereve. Edhe faljen disa here e bejmë të perkoheshme, te pjeseshme dhe me gjysemzemre. Duam te ecim përpara me botën e civilizuar perendimore, por koken gjithmone e kthejmë prapa, duke u marre me te kaluarën, qofshin ato edhe gjera te tejkaluara e te vdekura. 

Cfare na bashkon si shqiptare?

Ne Shqiptareve na bashkon Gjaku dhe gjuha .Na  bashkon trungu i forte antik pellazgo-ilir. Na  bashkon  gjenet e njejta dhe formimi tone  psiqik e shpirteror, qe e ka burimin nga parahistoria njerezore. Na  bashkon arti dhe kultura e njejte  shekullore. . Na  bashkon emri Shqiperi dhe shqiptar. Na  bashkon kombi shqiptar.Na bashkon besa burreria qe jane dallesa me e shquar e Shqiptarit,te cilat nder shekuj e mijevjecare ka rrezatuar vetem besnikeri etj...

Cfare na ndan ne si  Shqiptare?

Ne shqiptareve na ndan ideollogjija .Njeriu si qenie inteligjente me llogjik vetedije dhe ndergjegje ,gjate historise se tij te lashte ,ka krijur dhe zhvillon lloj lloj ideollogjish.Prandaj dhe nuk ka individ pa ideollogji.Ideollogjite jane te shumellojshme,sepse njerzit nuk jane identike,por cdo individ eshte qenie unike,hatere kuptohet se te gjithe njerzit nuk mund te kene nje ideollogji.Demet qe shkaktojne ideollogjite jane ferkimet ne politike ,polemikat e ashpera ,ofendimet reciproke,gara e eger per pushtet ,lufta e klasave te varfera dhe ato te varfera etj..
Shqiptarët nuk munden dhe nuk bëjnë perjashtim nga ekzistimi i pluralizmit te ideve dhe ideologjive. Rreshtimi i shqiptareve në disa ideologji nuk eshte tragjedi, por nje fenomen i natyrshem, nga i cili nuk mund te shmanget. Pretendimi dhe tendenca per dominim vetem te nje ideologjie mbi te tjerat do te na conte ne nje lufte civile, ne vellavrasje dhe ne diktature.
Ndarja krahinore! Kjo eshte plaga me e madhe, me e pergjakur dhe me vdekjeprurese e kombit shqiptar! Pra, ndarja lokaliste, bajraktariste, fisnore, klanore dhe krahinore e shqiptareve nder shekuj dhe mijevjecare. Kete plage e kemi trashëgim (mjerisht) qe nga paraardhesit tane antike pellazgo-iliret. 

Si e shprehni ju dashurine per vendin tuaj?

- Si e shprehni ju dashurine per njeri-tjetrin si shqiptare?

- Si ju ben te ndiheni fakti qe jeni shqiptar

Sigurisht qe une dua ta shpreh dashurin per vendin tim,dhe e dua vendin tim , po del pyetja tjeter se ku ta shpreh pervec se ketu ne forum ,dhe ne familjen time qe e kam prane.Fakti qe un  ndihem shqiptare me krenon, duke menduar qe, Shqiptari nuk mund ti humbi traditat e tij kaq shpejt,por pylle pa derra nuk ka.

Me respekt Alba





I

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),*Neteorm* (29-12-2021)

----------


## Besniku

Dikush me parë tha se duhet te ecim para e te veprojm si bota perendimore dhe ta harojm te kaluaren tone?  Per mua kjo do te ishte nji gabim i madh.  Ne asnjeher nuk duhet ta harrojm te kaluaren tone, ajo eshte pjese e shpirtit tone, identiteti jone, historija jone.  Se sa i perket botes perendimore, une jam i mendimit se ato kane shkuar prapa, edhe pse ndoshta jam ne minoritet per kete pune.  Jam me i ditur per amerikanet dhe jeta e tyre nuk me pelqen dot.  Amerikanet edhe pse mund te jene nje popull ma i zhvilluar teknologjist dhe nje popul pasanik, ai eshte i varfer ne shpirt dhe jete.  E ka nje jete me nivelin e stressit me te lart ne bote, nuk e din me te thote se çfare esthe familja ose jeta familjare.  Une jam ne fushen medicinale dhe e dij kete per fakt qe amerikanet jan nje popul me ma shume depression se krejt, nuk jan hiq te lumtur, por vetem marren "anti-depression medications"  Ne krahasim, popull i Bangladeshit, edhe pse shum i varfer eshte nje nder popujt me te lumtur dhe jetojn ne harmoni me natyren dhe nuk e keq perdorin atë si shtetet perendimore...Pra çfarë te duhet ai suskes kur ta prish jeten ma shum...Une do te isha i varfur dhe i lumutur ma mire se sa pasanik pa ndjenja jete.  Nëse sukses ështe ta shkatroj planeten time, nuk e dua valla.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ALBA

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Besniku_ 
[B]Dikush me parë tha se duhet te ecim para e te veprojm si bota perendimore dhe ta harojm te kaluaren tone?  Per mua kjo do te ishte nji gabim i madh.  Ne asnjeher nuk duhet ta harrojm te kaluaren tone, ajo eshte pjese e shpirtit tone, identiteti jone, historija jone.  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ajo dikushi, isha une qe e cilesova,por jo ne formen si e mer ti,ate e cilsova,sepse eshte vetem nje humbje kohe,te kthejm mrapa koken ,sot duhet te mblidhimi te gjithe dhe ti japim drejtim jetes,e jo te meremi me gjera ,  qe kan ndodhur dhe jan te vdekura ,dhe eshte e pamundur qe te kthejm kohen mbrapsh ,dhe ti ndreqim ato qe dikush nga ne i ka gabuar.Nuk po them qe te harrojm historin e vendit apo heronjt tone kombetar,jo... gabohesh.Ndoshta i ke vene re politikanet tone ne parlament,qe nuk dine gje tjeter vetem shahen,dhe kujtojn gabimet politike qe jane bere,ne sistemin komunist apo ne sistemin demokrat,kjo pra eshte nje e keqja jone e Shqiptareve,sedra e semure ,inati urrejtja...Duhet tja falim gabimet me zemer te plote,ne qofte se mendojm te kemi nje Shqiperi te bashkuar dhe Etnike,mos te bejm dallime krahinore,jo une jam nga veru i Sales ,e ti qe je nga jugu je i Nanos.Ne qofte se do te ecim drejt Europes,keto gjera do te na duhemi ti korigjojm,qe te shkojm drejt nje demokracie te lire.Ndersa pasuria shpirterore ne Shqiptareve nuk na mungon,per kete jam e sigurt.Populli shqiptar nder shekuj e ka treguar pasurin e shpirtit te tij.Besnik,besoj se me ke kuptuar drejt,e ne qofte se jo,me trego,se jam ne gjenje te pergjigjem cdo pyetje tuaj.


Me respekt Alba

----------


## Besniku

Pajtohem 100% se ne si shqiptar duhet te kemi ma shume falje ndaj njeri-tjetrit, mos te kemi inat dhe urrejtje dhe mos te dallojm njeri tjetrin nga karhinat.  Kjo mund te arritet ne popullsine gjenerale tone (per se pakti kam shprese se mundet). Por kur vjen puna te politikanet puna eshte ma tjeter.  Ne çdo vend demokratik ku pluralizmi mbijeton politikanet e ndjenje veten te detyruar qe te jene shume here ne mospajtim me opoziten e tyre, por ndoshta jo aq rrepte si te ne shqiptaret.  Por ne jemi nje "demokraci" shume e rre dhe besoj se na duhet pak kohe qe ta kuptojm se çfarë do te thote te jemi demokrat, dhe kjo eshte evidente ne te gjita krahinat shqiptare ne ballkan.  Por jam i bindur se si popull jemi te afte qe ta formojm nje sistem origjinal qe ka pershtatje per popullsine shqiptare, dhe do te ishte gabim per mua qe ne vetem ta shikojm europen ose perendimin si lider dhe te kopjojm se si bejne ata, ne jemi tjeter njerez dhe duhet ta mbajm origjinalitetin tone.


Me respekt,
Besniku

----------


## ALBA

Sigurisht qe ne kemi origjinalitetin tone,dhe duhet te krenohemi qe jemi Shqiptar.Duhet te shkojm drej Europes ,por pa ja humbur vlerat ketij origjinaliteti.

Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Po ju percjell mendimin tim te shprehur 1 vit me pare ne kete forum.

*I. C'DO TE THOTE TE JESH SHQIPTAR?*

Kjo eshte pyetja e pare dhe me themeltare qe shume nga ne e marim si te fituar me lindjen, kur ne fakt nuk eshte ashtu. Me poshte po postoj te plote nje shkrim para disa muajsh ne forumin e ceshtjes kombetare qe fliste per identitetin shqiptar. Nuk dua te perserit te njejtat fjale.

Pike se pari nuk egziston "identiteti kosovar", ata njerez qe te tjeret i quajne "Kosovare", pasi jetojne ne krahinen me emrin Kosove, JANE SHQIPTARE. Shqiptaret mund te therrasin njeri-tjetrin pa te keq me emerime krahinash, si vlonjat, permetar, kuksian, tirans, kosovar, shkupjan por keto nuk ngrihen ne baze "identitetesh" ngrihen ne baze krahinash.

*Cfare permban ne vetvete identiteti kombetar shqiptar?*

- Gjaku
- Toka
- Gjuha
- Historia
- Tradita

*Gjaku eshte mbartesi i shpirtit* i cdo qenie te gjalle, ashtu sic eshte mbartesi i shpirtit te nje kombi. Kombi Shqiptar ngrihet mbi GJAKUN SHQIPTAR, qe kaq shume veta e kalojne pa i kushtuar rendesine e duhur. Ne mesin e shqiptareve ka shume shqipfoles, qe edhe pse mund te flasin shqip, edhe pse mund te hiqen patriote e nacionaliste, ata nuk kane gjak e prejardhje shqiptari. Ne mesin e shqiptareve ka turq, greke, rome, rumune, malazeze, maqedonas, serbe qe nuk perbejne me pakica, por kane penetruar ndjeshem dhe maskuar bukur ne shoqerine shqiptare. E theksoj fort kete pike, se sado te perpiqen keta njerez te "behen shqiptare", ata asnjehere nuk do te mund te fitojne ate qe shqiptaret me gjak shqiptari kane, Shpirtin e Shqiptarit. 

*Toka eshte trupi i nje kombi*. Nje trup i cunguar, do te thote nje komb i cunguar. Per gati 1 shekull, shqiptaret u ndane, pushtuan, robtuan duke punuar per te tjere. Kalvari i vuajtjeve eshte i gjate dhe pasoja me e rende e tij, ishte goditja ne ndergjegjen kombetare: vellezer qe ndihen si te huaj ne pranine e njeri-tjetrit. Pa nje trup te shendoshe, shqiptaret nuk do te mund te bejne qofte e nje hap ne rrugen e aspiratave te tyre kombetare.

*Gjuha eshte zeri i shpirtit te nje kombi*. Zoti i ka bekuar kombet me gjuhen qe flasin, dhe gjuha jone shqipe eshte nje nder gjuhet me te lashta te vete njerezimit. Pasuria me e madhe qe prindi shqiptar i le femijve te vet, eshte gjuha shqipe pasi ajo gjuhe eshte gjuha qe foli babai, gjyshi, stergjyshi .... e me dhjetra breza para. Kjo gjuhe na vecon nga popujt e tjere dhe flet per madheshtine e Shpirtit te Shqiptarit. Pa te, do te ishim nje popull me nje te shkuar te panjohur, dhe me nje te ardhme te pasigurt.

*Historia eshte testamenti i nje kombi*. Historia shqiptare i perngjan shume historise se vuajtjeve biblike pasi kalvari i vuajtjeve i popullit shqiptar ka qene i gjate. Por ne vend qe keto vuajtje te dobesonin aspiratat e shqiptareve, ato jane rritur e lartesuar. Dhimbja te burreron. Vetem pas gati nje shekulli te ndare, Kosova sot eshte e lire duke vene keshtu ne vend nje padrejtesi shekullore qe rendote mbi ne shqiptaret. Nje popull qe nuk e di nga vjen, nuk mund te shikoje rrugen e drejte qe duhet te ndjeki.

*Tradita eshte bukuria e shpirtit shqiptar*. Tradita meshirohet ne sjelljen, veshjen, festat, tragjedi, lufte, dasma, vaje, nga nje krahine ne tjetren. Duke qene nje popull i mocem, shqiptaret kane akumuluar ne vitet e egzistences se tyre nje tradite sa origjinale edhe te pasur. Tradita zbukuron karakteret e cdo shqiptari, ushqen moralin e secilit prej nesh, dhe na fal hijeshi ne syte e popujve te tjere. Ky eshte ai thesari qe popujt e tjere na e lakmojne, kurse ne shqiptaret shume pak e vleresojme. Trashegimia jone kombetare perbehet pikerisht nga keto tradita qe brezat aktual duhet tua kalojne brezave te rinj.


*II. FORMAT E NDJENJES KOMBETARE*

Dashuria ndaj gjithckaje dhe ndaj kedo nuk shprehet vetem me fjale por me vepra. Ne kete pike dua te flas pak pasi egziston nje mentalitet paksa konfuz persa i perket patriotizmit dhe nacionalizmit qe jane bij te Ndjenjes Kombetare. Eshte kjo ndjenje qe te ben patriot e nacionalist. Te jesh patriot nuk eshte e njejta gje me te qenit nacionalist. Pavaresisht se kane nje nene midis te dyjave ka dallime te medha.


*Nacionalizmi*

Nacionalizmi ndertohet mbi trimerine, sakrificen dhe veteflijimin e jetes per te mbrojtur interesat kombetare. Sa here qe interesat kombetare qe une zura ne goje me siper preken nga interesa te huaja, ne vend zgjohet ndjenja nacionaliste qe te ben te rembesh armet e te dalesh ne mbrojtje te interesave territoriale te vendit. Rasti me i fundit ne historine tone eshte lufta ne Kosove ku shqiptaret rrembyen armet per te fituar lirine e tyre te neperkembur e shkelet nga agresori serb. Luften askush nuk e do, por kur gjithcka tjeter deshton, ajo eshte mjeti i fundit per te mbrojtur identitetin shqiptar. Lufta nxjerr ne pah trimerine dhe ndenjen liridashese te nje kombi. Ne shqiptaret jemi nje popull shume krenar pasi asnjehere ne historine tone mijra vjecare nuk na kane munguar strateget dhe heronjte qe kthehen ne figura kombetare.

Nacionalizmi gjithashtu eshte i verber pasi lufta gjithmone ne themel te saj ka urrejtjen dhe urrejtja produkt te saj ka shkaterrimin. Jo pak here nacionalizmi eshte perdorur nga njerez te vecante per te mashtruar dhe perdorur nje popull per qendrime te mbrapshta, kujtoni Hitlerin, kujtoni E. Hoxhen dhe luften nacional-clirimtare. Partizanet shqiptare luftuan e derdhen gjak per clirimin e Shqiperise, mbrojtjen e lirise dhe identitetit shqiptar. Enver Hoxha luftoi per te dale ne krye te atij populli, per te vendosur nje rend diktatorial, per te shfarrosur te gjithe ata qe mendonin ndryshe packa se mund te ishin elite e atij vendi. Ajo qe dua te them eshte se nacionalizmi duhet gjithmone mbajtur ne frere. 


*Patriotizmi*

Patriotizmi eshte ndjenja me e kulluar qe lind si pasoje e shkrirjes se ndjenjes se dashurise dhe urtesise qe egziston ne nje popull. Kjo ndjenje te ben te vuash shpirterisht sa here qe populli tend vuan, te gezosh me gjithe shpirt sa here qe populli yt gezon paqe dhe prosperitet. Te ben te vrasesh mendjen se si tu vish ne ndihme sa me mire vellezerve te nje gjaku. Te sheron e lehteson dhimbjen ashtu sic te fal edhe optimizem atehere kur e ardhmja e nje kombi eshte me e erret dhe e pasigurt se kurre. 

Populli shqiptar eshte nje popull i vuajtur qe ka sakrifikuar shume jo vetem per vetveten por edhe per mbare njerezimin. Vuajtja te lodh trupin por te larteson shpirtin dhe eshte pikerisht ky SHPIRT SHQIPTARI qe secili nga ne mbart e ushqen. Eshte pikerisht ky shpirt qe na ben te duam njeri-tjetrin packa se vijme nga krahina te ndryshme te Shqiperise, packa se kemi fe te ndryshme, packa se flasim shqipen ne dialekte te ndryshme, packa se historia me padrejtesite e saj na ka ndare nga njeri-tjetri per nje kohe te gjate. Por sic thote nje fjale e urte popullore: "Gjaku uje nuk behet!" dhe ne gjakun e cdo shqiptari rrjedh edhe shpirti i tij. Ndjenja e patriotizmit gjithmone nxjerr ne pah virtytet me te larta te nje kombi.


*III. RRJEDHA E NDJENJES KOMBETARE*

*1. Familja* 

Familja eshte ajo qe mbjell e ndihmon te zere rrenje ndjenja kombetare ne shpirtin e mendjen e femijeve te vet. Kete e ben ne nje menyre shume indirekte dhe gati te pavetedijshme. Nena i meson femijes shqip; baba dhe roli i tij ne familje eshte imazhi qe femija mbart gjate gjithe jetes se tij, gjyshi me gojedhenat e historite e tij i ngjall femijes ndjenjen e krenarise dhe sakrifices; gjyshja me dhembshurine dhe perkushtimin e saj zgjon tek femija ndjenjen e dashurise se pakushtezuar per popullin tend.

*2. Historia*

Nese familja i jep jete ndjenjes kombetare, njohja e historise se popullit te tij i fal femijes identitetin kombetar. Kur femija arrin te njohi se nga ka ardhur, kujt populli i perket, sa vuajtje e sakrifica jane bere, cilet popuj na kane ardhur ne ndihme e cilet jo, cilet shqiptare kane punuar per Shqiperine dhe cilet kane vrare e masakruar popullin e vet, atehere ai arrin te hedhi mbi supe baren e historise kombetare, te shkuaren tone. Kjo ka per ta ndihmuar ate qe te shikoje me mire te ardhmen.


*3. Realiteti*

Nese deri me lart ndjenja kombetare ishte e mbarsue me plot idealizem, femija i rritur tashme duhet te perballet me realitetin e popullit te tij. Ky realitet mund te jete krejt depresionues, i pashprese dhe shpesh njerezit arrijne deri ne nje krize identiteti ku fajesojne vetveten. Mirepo brezat e rinj jane gjithmone me te gatshem dhe me energjike per te mos pranuar realitete te tilla, por te perpiqen ti ndryshojne ato duke ofruar vizione te reja qe ne vetevete jane nje realitet i ri ndryshe. Ne kete pike secili nga ne ka nje njohje te plote te atij realiteti qe e rrethon. Kjo na revolton, na deshperon, na depresionon, por ky eshte realiteti yne.


*4. Misioni*

Te mos pranosh te behesh rob i realitetit ne te cilin jeton eshte nje hap i pare. Hapi i dyte eshte gjetja e rrugeve dhe strategjive per te sjelle ndryshimin e ketij realiteti. Deshira per te bere dicka per te ndryshuar per mire realitetin e shoqerise te ciles i perket, buron pikerisht nga ndjenja kombetare. Tani ka ardhur koha qe familja dhe shoqeria te vjelin frutet e kesaj ndjenje qe do te duken tek perkushtimi dhe puna e brezave te rinj. Syte te gjithe njerezit ne nje shoqeri i kane pikerisht tek rinia qe eshte edhe grupi me energjik i cili mund te mundesoje nje ndryshim pozitiv. Secili ne kete pike nderrmer nje hap/mision/rruge me te cilen ai mendon se po i vjen ne ndihme popullit te tij dhe vendit te tij. Ky eshte pikerisht momenti kyc ku njerezit ndahen ne dy grupe: ata qe vene interesat e tyre personale mbi gjithcka dhe ata qe sakrifikojne interesat e tyre personale per te hir te interesave te perbashketa kombetare.


*IV . AKTIVIZMI KOMBETAR*

Pasi shpreha me lart botekuptimin tim me pak fjale mbi kete teme, tani dua ti meshoj veprave qe lindin pikerisht mbi ndenjen kombetare. Do te mundohem qe te jem sa me praktik dhe aktual qe ato qe thashe me lart te mos ngelen vetem fjale te bukura por burim inspirimi per te shprehur me vepra perkushtimin e secilit prej nesh karshi popullit dhe kombit shqiptar.

Te gjithe ata qe kane gjak shqiptari dhe qe kane kaluar ne stadet e mesiperme vuajne shpirterisht kur e shohin Shqiperine si komb ne ate gjendje. Kjo vuajtje manifestohet ne shume forma, sic jane pesimizmi i tepruar per moshat e vjetra, dhe optimizmi i tepruar per moshat e reja. Kete mund ta vereni edhe ne kete forum ne komentet qe bejne anetare te grupmoshave te ndryshme. 

1. Mentaliteti aktual shqiptar

Egziston nje mentalitet bolshevik ne lidhje me vleresimin e ndjenjes kombetare tek ne shqiptaret. Ky mentalitet manifestohet ne nje forme agresive nga njerez te papergjegjshem te cilet:

- pretendojne te jene zedhenes te veteshpallur te ceshtjes kombetare, edhe pse ne arteriet e tyre nuk rrjedh gjak shqiptari.

- ka individe apo grupime qe perpiqen te marrin persiper edhe clirimin e trojeve shqiptare, sic beri dikur Enver Hoxha ne 1944. Kjo ben qe ne te na degjojne veshet e te na shohin syte e degjojne veshet atentate dhe vellavrasje te njerezve me te perkushtuar ndaj ceshtjes kombetare.

- nacionalizmi apo patriotizmi i secilit matet me shkallen e sulmeve bajate karshi shqiptareve te tjere. Sot ne rrethet shqiptare egziston nje ambient mbytes i krijuar pikerisht nga individe qe sulmojne kedo dhe gjithcka, pa marre parasysh se kush jane dhe cfare kontributi kane dhene ceshtjes kombetare. 

- ka njerez qe mundohen ti veshin ngjyrime fetare ceshtjes kombetare duke sulmuar figurat e njeres fe ne Shqiperi, me shprese se ne kete menyre ai qe sulmon te  ndihet me "shqiptar". Kjo eshte fryme anti-shqiptare.

- sot shqiptaret kujtojne se ceshtja kombetare eshte ne duart e politikaneve, dhe zgjidhjen e problemeve e shohin vetem ne rruge politike. Egziston mendimi se ne menyre qe te sjellesh ndryshim ne nje shoqeri, duhet te jesh njeri i zgjedhur politikan, komandat ushtrie, president etj. Ky eshte mentalitet i gabuar per mua.

2. Vleresimi i kontributit te secilit

Ceshtja kombetare eshte aq madhore per ne shqiptaret sa nuk mund te zgjidhet me kontributin e 1 njeriu, 1 milion njerezve apo 1 brezi. Ajo kerkon perkushtimin e gjithe shqiptareve sot dhe atyre brezave te rinj qe do te lindin neser. Secili nga ne ka sec ti jape ceshtjes kombetare qe merr formen e nje stafete brezash. 

Qe te shikoni kontributin e shqiptareve(frutet e ndjenjes kombetare) duhet qe te tregoheni largpames. Ai emigranti qe roptohet ne Itali e Greqi per te mbajtur familjen e tij ne Shqiperi eshte me atdhetar se ai shqiptari qe e shtun diten nga njera kafe ne tjetren. Te gjithe ata breza te rinj qe po shkollohen ne Perendim, jane nje investim i madh qe behet per te ardhmen e atij vendi. Nje dite keta do ti kthehen Shqiperise per te dhene kontributin e tyre ne ate fushe ku jane eksperte. Me vete keta njerez nuk do te sjellin vetem $$$ por edhe nje mentalitet e kulture pune ndryshe qe aktualisht mungon ne shoqerine shqiptare.

Shume njerez duan ta shohin Shqiperine mire, dhe kujtojne se ndryshimi per mire ka per te ardhur sa hap e mbull syte. Kjo nuk ka per te ndodhur kurre per aq kohe sa gjithsecili nuk e kupton qe ndryshimi per mire vjen nga ai ndryshimi i vogel fale perkushtimit qe gjithsecili prej nesh tregon dite per dite. Deshira per te mesuar mbi te lajmet qe vijne nga vendi yt, deshira per te qene prane shqiptareve duke marre pjese ne forume, chat, manifestime e festa, deshira per te mesuar sa me shume mbi historine/traditen/kulturen e vendit tend, ruajtja e tradites shqiptare edhe ne emigrim, shprehja e mendimit tuaj mbi ceshtje qe shqetesojne mbare shqiptaret jane pikerisht shenjat qe tregojne shkallen e ndergjegjes kombetare tek secili prej nesh.

Menyra e vetme per te vleresuar kontributin qe secili prej nesh jep per ceshtjen kombetare eshte vleresimi i punes dhe perkushtimit tone pa marre parasysh, perkatesine fetare, krahinore, partiake.

----------

*Neteorm* (29-12-2021)

----------


## edi72

Jo me shume se mbreme ne nje emision televiziv ketu ne Greqi diskutohej problemi i nje shqiptari qe duhet ta ngreje apo jo flamurin grek ne parakalimin e shkolles se tij.Mbas shume e shume debatesh te te ftuareve,mbasi disa na bene dhe bashkepunetor me Italine fashiste te 1940 me ne fund arriten dhe ata te thonin qe ajo qe e karakterizon shqiptarin eshte besa.
Keto pra per mendimin tim me bejne te jem krenar te te qenit shqiptar besa(qe dhe ai qe s'te do e pranon)bujaria,krenaria e shume virtyte te tjera.Besoj se duhet te jete nga vendet e pakta ne bote qe rrine bashke njerez me fe te ndryshme.Vete lordi Bajron shkruante per udhetimin e tij nepermjet Shqiperise qe i kishte bere pershtypje se si jetojne bashke muslymani me katolikun.
Por qe te arrish ti zbatosh keto virtyte te shqiptaret perpara duhet ti dish dhe jo te degjosh medjat e vendeve ku jeton qe pervec se kriminel dhe hajdut nuk dine gje tjeter te thojne dhe te arrish te mos e duash shqiptarin qe ke prane por ta shohesh edhe ate si te tille.Edhe pak na duhet qe te besojme qe edhe vetja eshte e tille.

"DUAJE SHQIPERINE SI SHQIPERIA AMERIKEN''e ke ne mengjes tek topi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

Te jesh shqiptar do te thote qe seshte  e lehte. Shum nga ne jemi te shperndare neper bote, te shperndare ne tri religjione e pese shtete.Kjo na brengos te gjithevet, por njekosishte eshte edhe sfide qe te lufojme qe te ribashkohemi. Te jesh shqiptar duhet te kuptosh te kaluaren e popullit tone dhe te jesh objektiv dhe krenar, te mendosh per te arthmen dhe te jesh europian. Kete europian e them per arsye se jemi populli me i vjeter ne keto vende.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga iliria e para_ 
> *Te jesh shqiptar do te thote qe seshte  e lehte. Shum nga ne jemi te shperndare neper bote, te shperndare ne tri religjione e pese shtete.Kjo na brengos te gjithevet, por njekosishte eshte edhe sfide qe te lufojme qe te ribashkohemi. Te jesh shqiptar duhet te kuptosh te kaluaren e popullit tone dhe te jesh objektiv dhe krenar, te mendosh per te arthmen dhe te jesh europian. Kete europian e them per arsye se jemi populli me i vjeter ne keto vende.*


Bukur e ke thene Iliria e Para. Ajo qe do te shtoja une eshte nje thenie qe e kam sajuar vete, qe mendoj se ndihmon ne 'mirekuptimin' ndermjet nacionaliteteve fqinje ne Ballkan:* "Ne Ballkan askush nuk eshte me mire se dikush tjeter. Te gjithe jane po aq te keqinj."*  

Mbi te gjitha per te perkufizuar Shqiptarin duhet mbajtur parasysh vizioni i 'Eterve te Kombit', perkatesisht vellezerit Frasheri. Shtoni ndonje AT tjeter nqs jeni ne gjendje t'a argumentoni futjen e tij/saj ne kete klub ekskluziv.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Po ju percjell mendimin tim te shprehur 1 vit me pare ne kete forum.
> 
> I. C'DO TE THOTE TE JESH SHQIPTAR?
> 
> 
> Cfare permban ne vetvete identiteti kombetar shqiptar?
> 
> - Gjaku
> ...


Historia-- e Ortodoksit Shqiptar eshte ndryshe nga ajo e Myslimanit dhe Katolikut. Psh historia e Suljoteve dhe Mirditoreve. Te dy keto grupime shqiptare ishin pale luftuese, kundershtare, ne fushaten qe Ali Pashe Tepelane ndermori kunder Sulit.(ka edhe plot shembuj te tjere, po ky me vjen nder mend tani)

Gjaku---gjenetikisht eshte e pamundur te ket nje gjen te fenotipit "Shqiptar". Une vetem per Cifutet kam degjuar qe e kane nje gjen te tille te fenotipit "Kohanim" qe u perket fisit Hebre te Leviteve. 

Tradita--te gjithe ne Ballkan kane te njejten tradite fisnore, gjaksore, etc etc

Toka---ec e provoje ku eshte toka Shqiptare me saktesi

*GJUHA GJUHA GJUHA. Eshte i vetmi 'vinovil' qe mban te bashkuar Shqiptarin. Pikerisht tek gjuha insistuan "eterit e kombit" per te 'zgjuar' (ndonse une them 'krijuar') identitetin kombetar perkunder atij Grek, Sllav, dhe pse jo Osman.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Puhiza

Jam shume e sigurte qe te gjithe ne, kemi arsyet tona vetjake qe apo te perbashketa, te cilat na bejne te quhemi shqiptare ashtu si dhe une kam te miat qe pak a shume perkojne me ato te Albos megjithe komentet perkatese. 

Ajo qe me shqeteson se tepermi ne te qenit shqiptar eshte se ne, pavaresisht nga fakti se e duam Shqiperine, dalengadale po fillojme te humbasim mitin e shqiptarit, ate qe eshte me e rendesishme ne ekzistencen e nje kombi, shume here me e rendesishme se gjaku, gjuha, etj etj elemente keto perberese te nje shteti: ne po humbasim deshiren per te jetuar ne bashkesi ne kete vend. 

Pse e them kete?!

Sepse tek pallati ku jetoj une ne Tirane ka vetem balte rreth e rrotull dhe shkalla mezi fshihet nje here ne vit. Sepse ajo qe deri dikur quhej vlere : te pershendesje banoret e pallatit, sot quhet antivlere dhe madje provokim (pse me foli kjo mua?) Sepse ngjitur me pallatin tim eshte nje vile superlluksoze dhe prane saj eshte vendi i plehrave ku shumicen e tyre e perbejne qente e ngordhur; pas saj nje rruge e mundimshme plot gropa qe te con gjoja ne rruge kryesore!!!! 
Sepse deri dje ne qender dhe sot ende ne periferi u shkaterrua gjithcka qe ishte publike dhe gjithesecili demtonte sa mundte dhe trotuari ishte prone private e atij qe kishte dyqanin apo kiosken. 
Sepse deri dje prinderit e mi degjonin sazet e Laver Bariut, kurse mua sot me duhet te degjoj gjithe percudnimet komerciale te BBF-se. 
Sepse deri dje prinderit e mi lexonin kolloset e letersise, kurse sot neper librari ka vetem libra boshe te Daniele Steel.
Sepse deri dje une degjoja rrefimet e gjyshes time dhe endesha neper boten e kombit tim, kurse sot, niperit e mi shohin harry potterin e tomin e xherrin madje dhe Palomat e telenovelave.
Sepse deri dje moshataret e mia qendisnin dhe punonin mrekullisht me grep kurse sot duhet te terbohen ne trafikun e cmendur te Tiranes dhe ne bilbilin barbar te policeve.
Ne fakt ka shume sepse, nje shumesi e pafundme sepsesh qe te gjitha perfundojne me trishtim ne fytyre. 

Gjithesesi, deshiroj te them se une ndihem shume mire nen emrin shqiptare. E dua kete vend dhe keta njerez dhe historine dhe traditen ( qe nuk ka fare lidhje me ballkanasit sic e tha dikush me lart), vdes per muziken qe kemi dhe per larmine e natyres, e dua qiellin blu dhe rete e bardha bashke me diellin. E dua dhe fjalen miremengjes te thene ne shqip. E nderoj fatin dhe historine bilike qe ka Shqiperia te ciles ne rast se do t'i beja nje krahasim me hebrenjte do te thoja se ne  per hir te tokes ku na ka rene koka, kemi nderruar fe, kurse ata, per hir te fese kane lene token e sot e mijra vjet lengojne per te. Mund te them se kemi qene pak me me fat atehere. 
E dua dhe dhembshurine e nenave tona qe nuk ka dashuri tjeter ta zevendesoje ne kete bote. 
*******

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EXODUS

Puhiza, duke lexuar shkrimin tend une pata fatin te rikujtoja edhe njehere "live"ku jetoj dhe ku kam jetuar. Pavaresisht se jetoj ne nje shtet ku nuk me mungon energjia elektrike apo shumellojshmeria e ushqimeve apo mundesite e arsimimit, perseri e ndej nje boshllek ne vetvete, mendoj se me mungon dicka me teper se c'ka permenda me lart.
Ndonese shkrimi yt tingellon pesimist ne fillim, dicka qe eshte e natyrshme prej njeriun ne nje teme kaq domethenese si kjo, perseri ti u mundove t'i mbyllesh komentet e tua me nje ndejnje optimizmi.E vleresoj mjaft kete.  Pavaresisht se nje pjese e  shqiptareve kane deshire te degjojne apo te ndjekin muziken apo filmat e huaj, nuk do te thote se ata po perpiqen te minojne kulturen shqiptare. besoj se ata nepermjet botes se huaj muzikore perpiqen te imitojne apo te adaptojne apo edhe te zgjerojne horizontin e tyre duke i shtuar ngjyrat e huaja (por ne gjuhen shqip ) muzikes dhe kinematografise shqiptare. 
une per veten time temes se shtruar do i pergjigjesha me intonacionin e nje shqiptari qe do te mbetet shqiptar: flas ne shqip, dashuroj ne shqip, rroj shqiptar dhe do te vdes si i tille

----------


## hajla

Oo"ZOT"e tera, me lot i lexova keto vargje !!..Njeren mbas tjetres..Duke "URUA"qe sa me shum ti bashkangjitemi,,kesaj dukurie shpirterore"Shqiptare"per nje Shqiperi te Ribashkuar!!
   dhe keto troje etnike te "HISTORIS"te mos e mbetet!!(sikur jetimat neper kembet e huaja)[apo thjesht ne duart e huaja..Ka ardhe nje dit ..Qe vet Shqipetari te mbi "ZOTRON"ne token e vet ..dhe ne shtepin e vet..Traditore qe shekuj me radh ..LUFTUAM..PER ATEDHEUN PER SHPIRTIN E PASTER SHQIPETAR.>>Ne perjashtim me ironi dhe krimet qe ende,jan tue thith ate(arom famkeqe)--e kujt ti drejtohesh sot!?..me ironi e ti dalish perball qe ti thuhet se ti je "Tradhetar -ose -ti po e tradhton ..Shqiptarin..jemi ne nje loj shum te eger e fam keqe!!???????se'p,s,e kurkush s' po e merr fajin mbi vete!?..e faji po mbetet jetim..Mendimi im asht ,qe te merren hapat ma "Konkrete"per pa u deklarua si te njeanshem.. Per rrugen e drejt te "Demokratizimit"duke u privatizua me nje "Energji"me nje Rrym.Demokrate..do te thot drejt**Rrezeve te Liris**e mos ta lem prap ne (folen)-- e pa ngroht-- kam frik qe po merr malin e se din ku te strehohet !!!!!!?????????vall q' po ndodh me keta Shqiptar(virtual)-- te nje gjuhe te nje "KOMBI"TE NJE(BIME)--==ME RRANJE TE COPTUARA!!!????????E kush duhet ti bashkoj e kush ,,gjejeni po pritni (Ambasador e Kryetar te huajt te vendeve te ndryshme neper "BOT"ATA TE JAU SHTROJN **SOFREN**NE SHTEPIN E JUAJ!!!!!!!!!?????????Eeeee mor Shqiptari..hekni maskat e qitne doren ne "ZEMER"se ai qe pendohet,per vepra te keqija apo rrug te gabuar .. do i falen dhe prej "ALLAHUT"GJELESHANEHU..Se ai asht nja qe ka boten ne dor e ai te fal e ai te qon ne "djall "ku nuk mund ti kthehesh drites,tjeter .>(punen e sodit mos e len per neser )---(bije kumana ..per me ndije delet..kur fryn stuhija ushtojn bjeshket..FRYN MURLANI ME STUHI QILLI GURGULLONTE..
     ME FLAMURIN KUQ E ZI **SKENDERBEU LUFTONTE**
"HEJ TRIMO **SKENDERBE**KRENARI SHQIPTARE**ME SHLIRO ATEDHE NE LUFT KE QEN I PAR..
    DYZET(40)et.. TRIMA SI SHQIPONJA,MALIT..
  FUSHES SHKOJN BASHK ME TRIMIN **SKENDERBE**
    VENDIN E SHLIROJN..HEJ TRIMO **SKENDERBE**OO KRENARIJA JON  :e lashte: ,qeta ta keni parasysh q'far do te thot ????!!!!!!!!!
        Pra si e trajtoni ket ??/!!..DYZET TRIMA VENDIN E SHLIROJN..Po tash jan ba (200-000)trima--dhe si dalin dot per se mbarit >.po se kush ta nxen at karrik..pa patur fare merit ..e as aftesi,,e per shkatrrime te vendit po dhe duan ti fshehin gjurmet..por kot se heret a von i shkruan q' do kuj "historia"qoft per mir qoft per keq ..kaq me falni..se lamshit kur i lidhet nyja zor qe zhvillohet ..zoti ishalla per hir te femijve na shperblen edhe neve ,,por molla nder moll e dardhe nder dardh pik..keshtu e kan than te paret tann"Stergjyshet"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

do te thote qe je nga shqiperia

----------


## keidi

Komplimente shkodrano.Me pelqeu shume.Une jam nje shqiptar italie dhe ndihem shpesh si ty.Jetoj edhe une ne nordestin lokomotiv te italise ne ekonomi, por jo ne shoqeri. Te jesh albanez ne Itali tani eshte e veshtire por jo e pamundur.Dije se ti qe shkruan keshtu je formuar ne nje toke familje shoqeri shqiptare.Ke emer e mbiemer shqiptar. Ja nje motiv per te qene krenar, per ta qene shqiptar.Mos e harro shqiperine, por merr dhe jepi edhe italise. Ne u beme patriote e demokrate kur erdhem ketu, kjo s'duhet harruar.Dil nga izolimi bej shoqeri ec perpara thuaj qe jam shqiptar pa frike. Vetem keshtu do ndihesh me mire dhe ti dhe Shqiperia.Ti je "albanez" por je i zoti.Ne fund italianeve kjo ju mbetet.Jep respekt dhe kerkoje ate.E para ne punen tende,pastaj ne shoqeri.Mendoj se ne na bashkojne shume gjera :mace e verdhe: oka gjaku gjuha, por edhe ne nuk jemi as me shume e as me pak se kombet e tjere.Me virtytet e veset tona.Le te behemi njehere nje mendje te pakten ketu ne mergim.Te mblidhemi e te shikohemi ne sy.Shqiperia tani per tani eshte ne kerkim te vetes,pa koke, por akoma me zemer te forte.Dhe ketu ne mergim ne mund ta ndihmojme shume.Faleminderit per keto mendime qe ja shpreh edhe vetes time.Urimi yt eshte shume i bukur, keshtu qe po e perseris: rrofte Shqiperia etnike, mgjs mendoj se eshte vone tashme. Gjithe te mirat te gjitheve

----------

